# Wanting to join



## faststeel (Jul 11, 2015)

So I've looked into wanting to join free masonry free of my own choice , because I want to join a botherhood where ever i go I will known someone. I also want to educate myself and help others as much as my body will let me.
I feel that being part of it I feel like I could do anything and make a change where I am. I strive to educate myself and become a better person on the way.
I'm 21 going to be 22 in a few months.
When I was younger I've met a few masons but most of them have died. 
I currently live in Phoenix AZ and I want some help to join.
I know that the requirement is to have someone petition for you and that's were my problem arises since I don't know anyone , I mean there might be someone that is around me but I've not noticed it at all.
Can I get some help ?

Thank you for all your help everyone that does contribute and helps me.


----------



## crono782 (Jul 11, 2015)

Ask around in your family. Perhaps you know some and just don't know it. Otherwise I often suggest to find a local lodge and start meeting with them, often on their meeting nights when they may have an open dinner. After a while, you will have made friends there and one of them may sign for you.


----------



## dfreybur (Jul 11, 2015)

http://www.azmasons.org/locator/lodge_locator.php

In the US the standard method is to find a lodge near home, find out when they meet, show up about an hour before the scheduled meeting.  Introduce yourself and tell them as you told us.  Them them you asked a man who you believed to be a Mason how to become a Mason and you were referred to them as the nearest lodge.

Many lodges have a meal before their meeting, some after their meeting.  All have a social hour before their meeting.  Start showing up every month from now on.  Ask how long it will be before they are willing to give you a petition.  Expect to show up a few times before they give you a petition to make sure you are serious.  Do not be surprised if a friend is already a brother.  Not all of us wear rings or you might not have noticed a ring.  Not yet having friends at lodge is not a hurdle - It will just take a few extra months to get to know you to be willing to sign your petition.  Also do not be surprised if you are surrounded by guys with pens the first time you show up.  Some lodges are more enthusiastic than others.

Optional - Show up at more than one nearby lodge and compare them before petitioning.  Every lodge has its own traditions and members so every lodge has a slightly different "personality" of its own.

There are two regular and recognized Grand Lodges in Arizona.  The web site for one of them displays in Japanese for me.  Not sure if their site is broken or my browser is broken -

http://www.azmwphgl.com/


----------



## Warrior1256 (Sep 25, 2015)

Good luck. Let us know how things work out.


----------

